# Donkey Venquilitrist



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

This is my donkey little Joe, one of four we have running around the place..
or laying around!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

:shock:

I'm scared.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol Stop smacking that ***!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Awww, haha! Bored much?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That's someone with WAAAAAAYYY to much time on their hands!!:twisted:


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I laughed out loud at that one


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats just too funny.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He is soo cute!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

i want a donkey! i would probably do the same thing lol!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I laughed out loud...this was hilarious..that donkey puts up with so much.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

:shock: What did I just watch?


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

The look on that donkey's face was...get the heck outta here, dude! But...I'm too lazy to make you do ANYTHING!!! lol, cute!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

That was hilarious!!! Thanks for sharing that I seriously needed a laugh.


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

I am glad folks are enjoying this!
Hee Haw....!
My donkeys are dry in a nice big winter stall!


----------



## Rhivia (Mar 6, 2010)

That's so funny! I loved the big sigh (of relief?) that he let out when you got up! lol


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*ya he is my dad... surprise!*

ya them donkeys of ours (yes i am cowboy kens daughter) are usually uncooperative. i was so surprised that donkey stayed there once he tried to lay him downrofl he seemed to think he was crazy! i crack up every time see that and i see it pretty often:lol::lol:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> :shock: What did I just watch?


you just watched my dad play randomly with our donkey, joe


----------

